# Why Powder on Roping Horses?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've seen arena ropers put baby powder on their gloves to encourage slippage. Reduces the risk of the rope 'grabbing' the glove and the roper getting burned or worse. 

I haven't seen one put it on their horse. Where do they put the powder?


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Right above the tail. It looks like the horse is a rabicano, until they break outta the box, and the powder flys off of the horse, making it look like a rocket ship. That's the only conlcusion I can come to haha


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

if your talkin about powder on their hindquarters right behind the saddles its really common back home for us. we cant exactly take a bottle of baby powder with us to loosen up the rope in the box so put a pile on their hindquarters and then just kinda sweep it up in the box if you need it. at least thats what we did...


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Neat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

could you imagine having to juggle your reins, your rope and a bottle of baby powder? and keep your horse in the box all at the same time?


much easier to just plop a pile on their butt then reach back for it if you need haha


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm glad it has a purpose to it. I kind of always thought it was just for fun and made the horses look like they were running faster since it looked like they had "steam/smoke" coming off them LOL


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

That's what I thought too ^ haha just to add a visual effect hyaha


----------

